# rabbits vs. ferrets



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok so id like to know if anyone on the forum has ever owned a ferret and if so please explain if bunnies are anything like them for instance do bunnies have an odor and how hard are they to litter train compared to a ferret ive heard its hard to compare bunnies to other animals just wondering cause ive had ferrets and for the life of me could not train them to do their buisness were they needed to go and there odor was horrid i trained different ways used different litters and boxes i spent a year trying when my parents had enough i dont want that to be the case if i get a bunny i have cats so cleaning a bunny litter box everyday isnt a big deal and a weekly cleanout is a breeze constant food no problem but i had to clean the ferret cage 3 times a day every day it took an hour each time no joke cuz they had fecies every where so if anyone out there went through what i did could you tell me if caring for a bunny is anything like thatray:


----------



## Yield (Feb 4, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> Ok so id like to know if anyone on the forum has ever owned a ferret and if so please explain if bunnies are anything like them for instance do bunnies have an odor and how hard are they to litter train compared to a ferret ive heard its hard to compare bunnies to other animals just wondering cause ive had ferrets and for the life of me could not train them to do their buisness were they needed to go and there odor was horrid i trained different ways used different litters and boxes i spent a year trying when my parents had enough i dont want that to be the case if i get a bunny i have cats so cleaning a bunny litter box everyday isnt a big deal and a weekly cleanout is a breeze constant food no problem but i had to clean the ferret cage 3 times a day every day it took an hour each time no joke cuz they had fecies every where so if anyone out there went through what i did could you tell me if caring for a bunny is anything like thatray:



[align=center]My Aunt had Ferrets and from seeing them and having bunnies- Bunnies are less smelly. Like, definitely.

If you keep their litterbox clean, they hardly smell at all. Their poop is easier to clean up as well (they poop to mark territory sometimes). They mostly use a litterbox though (more likely if they're fixed, and if you get them from the Humane Society, they come fixed.)

Bunnies are very different from ferrets. =]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

did your aunt successfully litter train her ferrets if she did would u say its easier than a bunny cause those ferrets potty habits were a nightmare


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

They may not come fixed, I got Becky from the SPCA and they didn't know if she was fixed or not! They really were clueless when it came to rabbits.

I have never had a ferrit because the smell in the pet store is horrible! Becky herself has no smell. Her litterbox is very tame in comparison and I only smell it when I am emptying it. She is in my bedroom, I wouldn't tollerate even pet mice or hampsters in my bedroom because of their smell.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

That good news because their smell really is bad how often do u clean your box ive heard every day every 2 or 3 days and some say once or twice a week


----------



## Yield (Feb 4, 2011)

@Perez: Yes, I think so. She had like 10 but she always kept their cages really clean which was why it was crazy they smell so bad!

@Brandy: That's crazy =O Lol! My Humane Societies get a lot of rabbits so yeah.. They always check and see if they're fixed.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

So do u think bunnies are easier to take care of not saying easy takig care of any animal properly is hard but easier?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 4, 2011)

*Perez28 wrote: *


> So do u think bunnies are easier to take care of not saying easy takig care of any animal properly is hard but easier?


It comes down to what you define as easy. Rabbits do need out of cage time like ferrets and the area needs to be rabbit proofed. Rabbit proofing is probably easier than ferret proofing as rabbits can't get into spaces like a ferret and they don't climb like a ferret would. Rabbits aren't playful like ferrets, they don't wrestle and want to climb all over you, they prefer to run around and chase. I don't know if rabbits are any easier to litter train, but if they miss the box the poops are easy to clean and the pee is usually not too bad. They can have odor, but it is usually from a dirty litter box or the scent glands. Since rabbits are herbivores, the poop doesn't smell like carnivore poop. In the cage, rabbits need more floor space while ferrets can deal with more levels and tubes and hammocks. 

I can't really say if rabbits are easier as I have never had a ferret. I would imagine that cleaning would be easier just based on the kind of poop. Rabbits do require a specific diet and can be messy (mostly hay and litter).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

I clean her litter box every other day and the whole cage & play pen area once a week. The biggest mess is hay getting everywhere, but sweeping with a rubber broom helps greatly. I sweep the stray hay back into the play pen most days so it doesn't get tracked through the house.

Personally I think once you have the diet down and everything set up they are only slightly more than a cat. I don't have a dog, but I'm guessing they are less work since you don't have to take them out. However, I do observe my rabbit more carefully to make sure she is not chewing on things or have any health issues. I look at the contents of the bunny litter box more carefully than the contents of the cats' litter box. That is just me though.

I think it is wonderful that you are getting education BEFORE the rabbit. The House Rabbit Society has a great webpage full of educational articles as well.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanx guys u r a lot of help the fact that you can do it every other day is very cool that to me is low maintenence and i would definetely agree for a once a week over all cleaning so far the only thing that would make me a bit unsure on deciding to get a rabbit is the teritorial pills ive heard that even being altered they can still leave them around a bit even tho odorless and easy to clean my parents just wouldnt be okay with the reality that something exited the wrong side of a bunny on to our floor has anyone mastered their rabbits enough to keep pills away:dunno


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 4, 2011)

i would definately not say that rabbits are low maintenance. definately much more work than a cat or dog. but it just depends whether you see it as being worth it.

remember rabbits can live for up to 16 years so it's not a temporary pet


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

Holly- out of curiosity, why do you feel they are so much work? I have heard this before. Perhaps I am doing something wrong?



EDIT: I may just have a different perspective. After all, I have turtles which are a 100 year commitment, so 16 doesn't seem that long to me. Yes we have made arrangements if the turtles out live us.


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 4, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Holly- out of curiosity, why do you feel they are so much work? I have heard this before. Perhaps I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Â
> 
> EDIT: I may just have a different perspective. After all, I have turtles which are a 100 year commitment, so 16 doesn't seem that long to me. Yes we have made arrangements if the turtles out live us.



cleaning mainly... *sigh* 

also i think health issues are much more challenging with rabbits than any other animal. so hard and expensive to diagnose and fix etc. most vets have no clue so you really have to be intuitive and well researched.

also, bonding is a pain in the butt


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

Becky is picking out a husbunny next weekend so I will start that process soon. I'm setting up the xpens in my office tomorrow to make sure we have everything we need.

I'm extremely lucky that my vet really knows what she is doing. The clinic works with several rabbit rescues in the area and people drive for hours to go to them. I love to watch her for hours every day so I just know if she is off.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well when it comes to medical stuff im getting my first job and since i dont have bills or any other responsibilities everything would be going to the welfare of the rabbit and im sure that they arent "low" maintnence just less than those other crazy fuzz butts and i've heard about the problems with bonding i'm pretty confident though i've rehabilitated a few nasty feral cats mostly i find that just letting them come to you and patience is the key most people say the same about rabbit bonding


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> Well when it comes to medical stuff im getting my first job and since i dont have bills or any other responsibilities everything would be going to the welfare of the rabbit and im sure that they arent "low" maintnence just less than those other crazy fuzz butts and i've heard about the problems with bonding i'm pretty confident though i've rehabilitated a few nasty feral cats mostly i find that just letting them come to you and patience is the key most people say the same about rabbit bonding



i dont know about in your town but bunny operations are exxxxxpensive. i've heard of people paying in the thousands. just be prepared. if you can maybe get insurance?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

That is true about expense. Becky's spay was $350. That's for a "simple" procedure.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow guess i under estimated ill probably be getting one from a shelter though thats already fixed


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 5, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> Wow guess i under estimated ill probably be getting one from a shelter though thats already fixed


yay good on you!!!


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanx after hearing about other homeless bunnies there seems to be the best way being a pitbull fan as way I can see how people feel about sheltered bunnies as there's a similar problem with pitbulls and I'd give the same advice


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

If you have a pittbull, or any other dog, please be very careful introducing the rabbit. Dogs have a much higher prey drive than many people think about.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 5, 2011)

Of course they would never be left unatended


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

You seem very smart and animal intuitive even if you don't have all the answers (none of us do, which is why we are here). Personally I think you will do great when you bring your new bun home. Being practical, attentive, and having support will be able to get you through any rough patches.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you but honestly I'm scared because I really want a bunny but I have parents so when people are talking about there bunnies that pee and poop everywhere it scares me I just hope that the techniques everyone else uses would be successful I want to give my bunny a forever home


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Feb 6, 2011)

I adopted my bunny from someone who no longer wanted him. He was not litter box trained but cage trained and stuborn at that. I wanted him litter box trained so I could change his cage to something bigger so I started trying to get him to do his business where I thought he should. I finally put the box let him move it to where he wanted, which was the middle of the cage and then hooked it in. He Will now only use the same box even though it is to small so I placed it inside a bigger cat litter box which works for him now. He does not really leave any pills anywhere now and has most of the day free roam. 

As for compared to ferrets, I have had ferrets for 10 yrs and never really had an issue with the stench but I kept one at a time and they all managed to litter box train....or more pick a corner and id put a box there and they'd use it lol. I have no stench with my bunny but I use wood stove pellets for litter and clean out his box daily since it is to small for him. With my ferrets I could wait 2 or 3 days and not have a problem.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow ur ferrets must have been different from mine Thanx for the help


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have also had several ferrets which I loved! But they have an odor very true, but so do dogs. A ferret smell is just different from other animals. The one thing I did not like about the ferrets was they're bathroom habits. While generally they were litterbox trained they still poop in corners and it's not easy to clean up like a rabbits poop is. Plus ferrets burrow into your furniture and they steal stuff. I had one that stole socks all the time and would hide them in the basement. I had zoo many single socks it was hilarious


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol my ferrets would also steal my socks right off my feet I missem are rabbits as bad with there bathroom habits as ferrets or the ones ur talking about they sound closer to how mine behaved except my ferrets weren't even litter trained in the cage


----------



## kdubbz117 (Feb 7, 2011)

I seriously love both rabbits and ferrets. If I didn't get so time-restricted (between work, school, and a social life), I would totally love to keep the ferret, Buster, that I just took in. I'd love to see it happen regardless, as my father seems to have fallen in love with this little guy. It was a case of neglect and utter disregard for Buster that landed me with him. The previous owner and his ex-girlfriend got him as a Christmas present. They split. One thing led to another and the guy was left with Buster. He was about to toss Buster on the streets when the friend who gave the ferret as a gift stepped in and took the little guy and what little belongings he had and brought him to the store I work at to give me him. 

Both species have their pros and cons, really. I find myself much more able to handle the ferret smells and odors much more easily than rabbit smells. It seems like it's every 2-3 days that I have to clean up the rabbit droppings and pee-spots to keep the smell down. 

But then there's the socializing and attention that ferrets seem to need a lot of. When I start up school again, I have very little me-time, which is why my heart aches over wanting a ferret. I also grew up being told all the negative things about ferrets, and so I never thought to give them a chance until I started my current job. I've fallen in love with them as much as I love my rabbits.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 7, 2011)

No doubt the two ferrets I had were my boys so adorable and really lovey dovey they played fetch and would roll over and beg on command really perfect but no matter wat kind of product I used my room was too smelly and my parents got sick of it plus I couldn't get them to stop pooping and peeing on my floor let it also be known I also owned 2


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 7, 2011)

No doubt the two ferrets I had were my boys so adorable and really lovey dovey they played fetch and would roll over and beg on command really perfect but no matter wat kind of product I used my room was too smelly and my parents got sick of it plus I couldn't get them to stop pooping and peeing on my floor let it also be known I also owned 2


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 7, 2011)

my experience was that the ferret cage/litterbox was much more stinky and a problem than the rabbits who really have no smell other than ammonia from the litterbox if its let go too long,plus any rabbit poops are alot easier to clean up over ferrets. but i do think ferrets have a more playful attitude. i have also found that rabbits and ferrets don't belong together, either one or the other


----------



## kdubbz117 (Feb 7, 2011)

As far as odor goes, there are quite a few products available to ferret owners that are aimed specifically at ferrets for helping cut back on their natural odors. 

The same applies to rabbits and the smell of their waste odors as well. Both rabbits and ferrets have the Bi-Odor product available. I had a customer inform me that it works extremely well with her rabbits. I'm not sure how well the ferret version works, but I can only assume it works just as well.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 7, 2011)

Some rabbit feeds, Martin's here in Canada and Kaytee, have yucca extract in them. Having used both, I can attest they really help with eliminating odours.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't owned a ferret, but I have friends who do and they're far far smellier than my rabbits. Rabbits don't have any body odor like a ferret - to me bunnies smell like clean laundry or something. The only thing smelly is the pee, but that's contained to the litter box and really doesn't smell if you clean it out twice a week (I have two big boxes and only do them once a week - it's fine).

My pair is fixed and they've never had a problem with litter habits. My female has peed on things to mark them once or twice, mostly when she was new to our house, but otherwise is 100%. My male has never peed or pooped outside of his litter box ever in the two years I've had him. They do leave a couple little pills around their cage area (I find maybe 5-10 per day outside of the litter box) but they never leave any in the living room when they come out all evening. Not all bunnies are that good about it, but many are!


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanx guys yeah I tried that bi odor stuff for the ferrets it sadly didnt work I plan on cleaning out the litter box every other day and whole cage once a week will that contain their pee smell and as much as I would like it all in the litter box a few poop pellets inside cage isn't a big deal as long as it's not on my floor


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 7, 2011)

personally for me, white vinegar works better than any odor removal things


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya seems like everything on rabbits says that thanx


----------

